# Tat event pick up



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's what I brought home from today's Tat event at Famous.


----------



## LookAtBigErn82 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice score, I'm digging the hat.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice pick-up!!!! I especially like what's in the small white box on the right, oh yea.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pickups


----------



## teotides (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice score Ron :tu


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice Haul! arty:


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice score!
I was there also.
Wasn't that a TRES COOL event.
This is the first time I met/chatted with Pete Johnson...What a swell guy.

Hmmm
So Ron...
Who are you???

I'm the guy with the cane. Got there ~2. Great crowd with the motorcycle clubs.
Did you get a chance to see the Tatoo Artist, ERIK, is his name.
Has me thinking VERY seriously about a SACRED HEART tat...
Wonderful OLD cars were there also....I mean...EVEN OLDER THAN ME!!!

Nice swag!!!
Everything is quality, even the pin......
hahahaha

Hey, pal........
Did we shake left handed????

A fine time is had by all at these events.
I picked up my VIP BBQ tickets today too.
I got two. I hope Kevin is available from his USAF duties to make it to the BBQ.I picked up a box of EL TRIUNFADORES...Lanceros...Quite nice, I think.

If I don't know you yet, I will.
A fine bunch hangs at the Famous Smoke Shop

Here's a pic of Pete Johnson and ME>>>









Pic is taken by my good pal, VARIABLE
Thanks J
Tom


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

nice cargo you got but that shirt is badass


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul of great cigars and nice swag.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Great stuff. I almost made it to this event today, but other plans got in the way.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

TOB9595 said:


> Nice score!
> Hmmm
> So Ron...
> Who are you???
> ...


i did see you when you came in. i was the younger guy sitting all my himself in the blue shirt under the TV. :lolat::smoke:

i didn't know anybody else there until it was almost time for me to leave, then i discovered 2 guys from another forum. i left around 2:30 but i was there from 12. i didn't get a chance to talk to Pete. i wanted my box signed, but i didn't feel like waiting in the group that was around him getting stuff signed. i was gonna wait a little, til right b4 i left. then he disappeared for like 2 hours (getting a tattoo?) but i had to leave at 2:30, so i didn't get to meet him. next time i guess.

this was only my 3rd event at Famous (i was at the last 2 Arganese ones). i really like it there. can't wait to see their new shop. my brother-in-law works for the company that's gonna be doing the construction.

look forward to meeting you at the next event.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice haul ron


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, Sweet haul


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great pickup!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice snag indeed!


----------

